# on scale of 1 to 10 what do you give the movie : Ninja Assasin



## GHETTO NINJA (Mar 21, 2010)

8.5


----------



## Omar B (Mar 21, 2010)

It gets a 1 out of ten for me because somebody remembered to turn on the cameras so I guess oen person's job got done.

But seriously, paper thin characters with no growth, why the hell was he in Germany anyways(?), bad lighting throughout (though that may have been on purpose), nothing recognizable as any martial art even closely related to ninjas.  

I just didn't like it at all.  The best ninja movie from last year was the Florentine directed "Ninja."  http://www.scottadkins.com/filmography/ninja/


----------



## Draven (Mar 22, 2010)

I gave it 6-6.5...

I think they did part of the ninjutsu aspect right; that being that ninja were "night fighters" so it makes sense that the "bad lighting" would be a requirement for allot of ninja scenes. The kuji-kiri ninja magical powers seemed a bit hoaky & most of the fight scenes seemed like too much jumping & flipping.

Oh & Omar, part of him being in Germany was to do with stalking the other ninja who were in Germany to kill someone. I got the impression from him keeping his bags packed thathe moved around a lot. I agree the whole story line seemed cliche.


----------



## Franc0 (Mar 22, 2010)

2. 5. The opening scene rocked, but the rest of the movie sucked.


----------



## dbell (Mar 22, 2010)

Entertainment wise, I give it a 7.  MA and authentic wise I give it a 1...


----------



## GHETTO NINJA (Mar 22, 2010)

even though the movie ninja had better lighting i thought it was corny.

ninja assasin did have some so so acting but hey brad pit and angline jolie were gonna take the parts... well the ninja training when they were young i thought were sick and thats what i gave my 8.5


----------



## Miles (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought it was hilarious but not as funny as Zombieland.  I'd give it a 5.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 23, 2010)

even though I'm replying to a banned user's post, I just watched this the night before last; so, I'll grade it.

Three things were done post-production worth noting: all blood was added, all chain from the hand out was added and all plot was removed.

That said, the movie gave me a pretty spectacular fight scene every five minutes whether I needed it or not.  The choreography was smooth and fun too watch, if not a bit busy at times.  I'll buy it


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll give it a 9.  Blood, graphic killing and guts, mystical ninjas appearing out of shadows, AWESOME.  who cares about depth or plot....  when you compare it to any other ninja movie, American ninja, 9 deaths of a ninja, ninja 3 the domination, and all the other b rated cheesey flicks of its time, this one has tops...

I would have gave it a 10, but the ending just outright sucked.... how the hell does an army sneak up on a ninja clan and drive through the front gate shooting them all?????  

but the fight scene with Sho Kosugi at the end was good .... 

For the record, I have NOT seen NINJA (the recent one this past year)
So I cant compare it to that one.... And I do want to see it...


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 29, 2010)

I gave it like a 3 ,  some entertaining parts, Sho Kosugi is the man !!!  All the digital blood and the fact the the Main actor doesnt even know Martial Arts and is some kind of model , killed it for me. The funny thing too, when I saw it in the movies the thing over the door said the following:   Ninja Assass 8:10pm  .  I should have taken that as a warning


----------



## Omar B (Mar 29, 2010)

bowser666 said:


> I gave it like a 3 ,  some entertaining parts, Sho Kosugi is the man !!!  All the digital blood and the fact the the Main actor doesnt even know Martial Arts and is some kind of model , killed it for me. The funny thing too, when I saw it in the movies the thing over the door said the following:   Ninja Assass 8:10pm  .  I should have taken that as a warning



Choreographed by a Muay Thai guy too ya know.


----------



## ATC (Mar 29, 2010)

A movie is just an escape from reality for a little bit. I enjoyed the entertainment. Not looking for anything real, or I would watch a documentary. I have yet to see a realistic MA movie, 9 out of 10.


----------



## Steve (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd give it a 7.  I enjoyed it quite a bit...  took me back to the cheesy ninja movies of the 80s.  I will say, though, that I wasn't sure I was going to make it through the movie after that first scene.  I'm not overly squeamish, but the graphic violence in the opening scene was over the top.  Had the rest of the movie been so gross, I would have left.


----------



## searcher (Mar 29, 2010)

2 at best.       I was hoping for more, but it came up short.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2010)

For those of you who rated it low, can I ask what you were expecting from the movie that you didn't get?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 4, 2010)

Honestly I was sooooo excited to see it I finally got it on dvd (rented) and I must say for a "B" ninja movie it was decent..

However I honestly believe that American Ninja is a better movie than this..

Overall I give it a 6, and that because of all the blood and fighting that is in it.


----------

